# JUMPING PICTURES OF ME-arghhh



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just something i forgot to answer, she hasn't been ridden for a year before that as she was a broodmare, as you can see, she still has a bit of a belly on her :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How old/tall is she? She looks nice...


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for replying  Nutty is 15.1hh, she is 13 years old..... Yeah nutty's nutty i guess, but thanks for responding!! She hasn't had a good life though, we brought her at 5yr and she was skinnin bones, it took us a good 2 years to get rid of her worms, fix her feet and put some weight on her. She is a sweety- sometime  So yeah when she was 7 we put her in foal, she had 2 miscarriages, one at 1 month and the other at 3 months. But third time lucky, we got a colt, which we name 'Third Time Lucky'. At 9 1/2 she was seperated from her first foal to wean. She then had a years break to build up nutrion and we bred her again, successful once again, live born but she gave birth next to a fence down a hill, and the foal tumbled down and drowned in the creek below (horrible story) and i won't go there. So basically i am going to see if she turns out, at the moment we aren't best mates, but that will come-i hope! :wink:


----------



## xxxMYSTYxxx (Aug 4, 2007)

yes as you said, your putting a lot of weight onto her neck...and your legs are slipping back are fair bit
pretty nice though!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: Well done for trying Showjumping! It is great, atleast you know where you are going wrong, but you definally have some talent :wink: 

What breed is 'Nutty', unique name by the way!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Thanks guys much appreicated!! I have attached another picture, just incase those two were hard to critique...... Please tell me what you think, i know i have a long way to go but Jumping isn't my expertees!! :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good to hear she's only 15'1 (in good sense  ) and jumping so nicely. Mine probably will end up this height, so I was wondering whether she's tall enough for jumping. My neighbor said there is NO CHANCE for me to win anything with so small horse.


----------



## Gidget_Lvr101 (Sep 16, 2007)

the last cross country course looks good. i like ur horsie. she is pretty. u look like a good jumper. just keep practing!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hey kitty val dont listen to ur neighbour my friend competes at c grade EFA on a 13.2hh pony and my girl is 15.1hh as well as is jumping over 1.3mts


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, giget! That was my feeling too: I've seen little ponies jumping amazingly high. Well, I guess we'll see how she does in couple years.


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

umm I'm not such a great jumper but it seems like you could bring your hands down a little and tuck in your elbows a bit more


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sure does look like you're leaning somewhat on her neck. i did this for a while when i first starting jumping. my instructor told me i wasnt confident enough so i was leaning on her to feel confidence, support etc she told me that when i go into my 3 point seat for a jump i must keep my back straight and bend forward using the same shape in my back as i have when doing flatwork. so basically, my back is straight, my elbows relaxed at my sides and the reins at a point on the neck where they have plenty of give to get over the jump but enough tension can be easily applied if needed. i became much more confident after this.

it is too easy to rely on our horses to carry our weight and stiffness/tension in the saddle. 

i also noticed it looks as though your arms and elbows are possibly leaning on the horse as well. watch your arms, your back and your legs as they look a little back too  otherwise, looks like you're doing well and having a ball


----------



## kat399 (Sep 22, 2007)

You definately don't want to lean on her neck like that, especially as you start jumping higher, because when she brings her neck back up to land on her forehand, she might wack you in the face. I've heard of some people getting a broken nose because they were leaning too close to the horse's neck. Your legs are also falling back a bit, try gripping with your knees, and make sure your heels are down. Your horse looks great


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

But guys, she is only starting. Thats really good!! And yes i really like your horse!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> But guys, she is only starting. Thats really good!! And yes i really like your horse!


no one was suggesting otherwise. she asked for critique and was given it. as i recall, most people including myself, noted her probs and also said she was doing well.

in all honesty, everything said was a lot fairer and put nicer than when i learnt this stuff. geez i had a cranky old woman as an instructor in my childhood days. brilliant, but cranky


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Why thanks! I knew where i was going wrong and i have improved. I will post some more UPDATES pictures on my progress. Delregans Way ...... your too nice lol :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> :lol: Why thanks! I knew where i was going wrong and i have improved. I will post some more UPDATES pictures on my progress. Delregans Way ...... your too nice lol :lol:


she's like marcia hines on australian idol  always has the nice things to say hehehe 

not having a go at you delregans ways  there always needs to be a nice one


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Why thanks!! Trust me i can be nasty when i wanna be :twisted: Ask my daughters!! :roll: But thank you!! Theres gotta be a nice one somewhere aye. I just don't like conflict.... takes to much energy lol


----------



## kagan123 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, your horse has* alot* of talent!!!! like everyone else said, try not to put so much weight on her neck, but other than that your eq is really well!!! Alot better than mine was when i very first started jumping!  i wouldnt suggest gripping with your knees though, that usually slings back your lower leg even more, but thats just my opinion!


----------

